# New CC version does not install - please help



## lightroomer

Operating System: Win 10 x64
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):

Hi,

I am trying to install the new lightroom CC version but the installation aborts with:
WARN: Unable to create symlink at "\\Bernds_NAS\Bernds Dokumente\..\Desktop\Adobe Lightroom Classic CC.lnk"

I don't know why lightroom trys to create a link on my NAS. How can I get rid of that problem? Any ideas?


----------



## lightroomer

OK, I solved it this way. But that's a shame that the install routine is so poor. I pay a lot of money and if I would be no techie I would have a huge problem. Sorry adobe but that's a shame that someone has to fiddle in the registry to get that beast installed although several installations before had no problems with the very same environment.


----------

